# Dozens of rust spots on NEW 2006 X-Trail !! (Update! = false alarm)



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I noticed what seemed like a rust spot on our new 2006 X-Trail LE (silver). Upon closer inspection, I saw dozens of spots all over the vehicle on everything: all 4 doors, fenders, rear door and bumper. I'd brought the truck to a Canadian Tire garage to get my headlights aimed and asked the mechanic to inspect the body. He was very surprised as well! I called the dealership, and they said to bring it over and that it was covered under warranty (I live 2 hours away from the dealership). 

Any idea what they'd do to solve the problem? I'm expecting they would completely repaint the vehicle as this problem will only get worse. I don't want to get burned on this! We've taken good care of the truck, it's parked in a garage every night, and have always gone to a touchless carwash. I bought the thing in November of 2005... it's a shade over 3 months old. I live in northwest New Brunswick, so there no salty air to contribute to the problem.

We otherwise love the truck, but this is a disappointment. Very poor paint job, Nissan! Has anyone noticed any paint related problems with their X-Trails?

Paul


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow! That's too bad. You definitely want to keep good records of everything that happens from here on in - - in case you need to refer to a timeline in the future.

I've certainly heard of new vehicle rusting. I remember the original Hyundai Pony's were bad for that too back in the '80's. Back then I heard it was from using poor steel or poorly recycled steel. The body panels would actually rust from the inside of the panel itself. I would expect that modern steel recycling processes would be better than back then.

Hopefully Nissan can take care of you on this. Repainting of the entire vehicle would kinda scare me. It would be only second best to a factory job, but on a brand new vehicle. I'm really curious to see what Nissan will do.

Just remember - document, document, document. And keep us informed.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've also heard of brand new cars rusting, within 6 months or so. I did a check for you on TSB's and all I found was one for the Pathfinder. Here's the link to it. I don't know if it will really be any help, but at least I gave it a shot.
http://www.nissanhelp.com/Ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2005/NTB05-091.htm


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> I noticed what seemed like a rust spot on our new 2006 X-Trail LE (silver). Upon closer inspection, I saw dozens of spots all over the vehicle on everything: all 4 doors, fenders, rear door and bumper.


Are you sure these are rust spots? The reason I say this is that there are large parts of the X-Trail bodywork made from plastic, including the front wings.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Are you sure these are rust spots? The reason I say this is that there are large parts of the X-Trail bodywork made from plastic, including the front wings.


Yes I am. Affected areas inlcude (so far that I've noticed): al 5 doors, both rear quarter panels, rear bumper. I rubbed my finger on a few of the spots. They are clearly rust. I also got a second opinion which confirmed my fears.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*UPDATE*

I've written a letter to my dealership and CCed it to Nissan Canada. My worry is that they will choose to repaint the vehicle. This could lead to more paint problems down the road. Painting over a properly done original factory paint job is bad enough. I would hope, as unrealistic as this may be, that they would exchange the vehicle, but I know that's a stretch.

Will keep you all informed.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I noticed a few very very small rust colored spots on my car while washing it the other day. I realized it wasn't rust when I saw them on the front fenders. These spots went away with agressive scrubbing. 

Your story does grab my attention because my car is silver and was bought around the same time. I will keep an eye on them and keep you updated. Hope you do the same.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

About a month ago I also noticed many rust spots on my 05 X-Trail (bought June 04) while at a do-it-yourself car wash. I took it to the local Nissan dealer and after inspecting it, the service advisor said it was not rust coming through the paint from the metal below. He said it was from tiny metal flakes that are lying on all the roads. They are disturbed by the tires and then stick to the dirt on the vehicle and start to rust. He gave me an article to read that explained this. Two week later I washed it by hand and you could actualy feel some of the tiny particles and pick them off with your finger nail. After cleaning, there was no sign of the paint having a hole through it. He said frequent washes would help keep them off and to use a clay bar to clean it in the spring, if nesessary. 
I think this may be what is causing your rust problems, because there is no way rust will form on a plastic bumper or fender.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

As has been described, it should be easy to determine if the rust is coming from below the paint, in the paint, or from stuff on the paint. It would be interesting to know what these metal particles are doing on the roads. Seems to me gravel or salt are cheaper than steel.

Assuming the worst.....

Unless they completely strip the body (ala OverHaulin'), I don't think there's any way to end up with as good a paint job as an original. So you're ending up with an inferior product if they do a typical repaint job.

Worse, it's my understanding that at car factories, a certain number of bodies are pulled off the assembly line to be repainted. Of those repainted, a similar proportion still aren't painted properly. They send those bodies to the crusher. Not sure why, but I can understand that a factory prep/paint job could be so severe that it can't be repeated indefinitely.

The '05-'06 Pathfinder is having a paint problem also, but it's due to something pressing through the paint on the tailgate.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Yes I am. Affected areas inlcude (so far that I've noticed): al 5 doors, both rear quarter panels, rear bumper. I rubbed my finger on a few of the spots. They are clearly rust. I also got a second opinion which confirmed my fears.


Rear bumper? It's all plastic how can it rust?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*False Alarm?*



ejm said:


> About a month ago I also noticed many rust spots on my 05 X-Trail (bought June 04) while at a do-it-yourself car wash. I took it to the local Nissan dealer and after inspecting it, the service advisor said it was not rust coming through the paint from the metal below. He said it was from tiny metal flakes that are lying on all the roads. They are disturbed by the tires and then stick to the dirt on the vehicle and start to rust. He gave me an article to read that explained this. Two week later I washed it by hand and you could actualy feel some of the tiny particles and pick them off with your finger nail. After cleaning, there was no sign of the paint having a hole through it. He said frequent washes would help keep them off and to use a clay bar to clean it in the spring, if nesessary.
> I think this may be what is causing your rust problems, because there is no way rust will form on a plastic bumper or fender.
> Hope this info helps.


I washed parts of the truck this morning by hand. About 30 minutes later I checked it and still noticed a few (but less) spots. After rubbing them with my fingernail I did notice the "bumps" which did seem to disappear. So far, your suggestion seems to be right. Maybe it was only metal flakes from the road. I'll keep an eye on this, and sorry for jumping the gun here. I will definitely take it out for a wash after work.

I think the flakes of metal some from the friction the snowplow blades make with the road, and flakes in the sand they spread on the road in winter. 

I haven't sent the letters out yet. I'll hold onto them for a couple of days until I can see the truck in the daylight. Only 7:30 AM here.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

Just dropped my X-Trail off for routine service at Guelph Nissan and talked to them about the rust problem again. They said that the source of the metal was from the brake pads.
I had this same problem with a white van I owned before the X-Trail but didn't investigate the cause. It always came off with a wax pre-cleaner and it didn't seem to damage the paint even after seven year of ownership.
Hopefully this is the source of your promlem also.

Ed M


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

pgames38 said:


> I think the flakes of metal some from the friction the snowplow blades make with the road, and flakes in the sand they spread on the road in winter.


The snowplow blade explanation makes perfect sense. You can see rust streaks all along the roads that are plowed in winter.


----------

